# USDAA Brace - hilarious video!



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Brace yourself, cause this video is hilarious! For those who don't know, Brace is a USDAA class where two dogs are run simultaneously by one handler. Enjoy!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

what in the world? LOL I never knew they had events where you're supposed to run 2 dogs at the same time!

Edit: Wow the first set of shelties are so loud! They're so barky during the run.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Edit: Wow the first set of shelties are so loud! They're so barky during the run.


Hmm, there weren't any shelties in the video I posted. Do you mean the keeshonds? Or maybe the BC/Collie pair? All of them were pretty barky.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh sorry, you were right, it was the rough collie, BC pair. I'm not sure why I thought they were shelties because they're pretty big lol. But gosh, they are so loud!! 

Most of the Paps were really quiet which I love. I don't really like dogs that bark a lot during training or work. For some reasons it really irritates me. A few excited barks is ok but not constantly.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Oh sorry, you were right, it was the rough collie, BC pair. I'm not sure why I thought they were shelties because they're pretty big lol. But gosh, they are so loud!!


Would you believe that both of those dogs are like 9-10 years old??? The BC is very barky on course, even when she's running alone. The collie just got a little overexcited about the BC and thought she wanted to play. It was cut out of the video, but as soon as they finished their run, the collie (F) started humping the BC (also F)!!!

I've learned to live with Kit's vocalizations while running. It annoys me only when she misses cues cause she's too loud to hear them.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that was a hoot....now I am going to have to enter a USDAA trial just to do this!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

LOVE this video! Total insanity, but looks like so much fun


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I was dying laughing! I loved the keeshonds and the goldens! Too funny!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

That's hilarious and looks like tons of fun, but...

That looks like a nightmare to handle.... I mean you only have one body and you have to adjust for two dogs... agggh!

I guess there is no height divisions either? Otherwise everyone would just try to have a height dog like they do for flyball.

Not to mention judging this! I see judges missing things for one dog all the time, it must be really hard to watch two dogs.

And maybe safety... two dogs on one dog walk might bump one another off. I dunno. I think of collisions in flyball passes... a really motivated dog sometimes isn't aware of anything but the goal.

Edit: Around 8:04 when the two keeshonds get into an argument over who is doing the weaves. Priceless.


----------

